

The Head Of Google X Reveals Its Anti-Technology Mission Statement - chiachun
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/06/googlex-head-of-moonshots-astro-teller-technology-should-make-you-feel-more-human-not-less-human/

======
alttab
I think its a little misleading to call it "anti-technology." The point is our
tech is so primitive it takes all of our concentration to operate it. Holding
onto this idea will truly bring us to the next level.

~~~
Braunbart
Yep, it's pro technology. He just wants to abstract the technology away behind
interfaces that are simple to use.

------
ntakasaki
Another clickbait headline from TechCrunch... sigh. Saying tech is hard to use
is anti-tech now? That means the iPhone and the iPad are anti-tech.

------
Dorian-Marie
Here is the link to the video: [http://techcrunch.com/video/astro-teller-of-
googlex-wants-to...](http://techcrunch.com/video/astro-teller-of-googlex-
wants-to-get-technology-out-of-our-way/518221146/)

I agree with him, for instance the Her movie is a good example of technology
that disappears.

~~~
XorNot
The Her movie is a good example of a world in which technology runs according
to a movie script.

Deconstruct those interfaces and you wind up with a pile unanswered questions.
For example: is voice dictation to a computer _really_ easier then typing or
handwriting for most people? Can you organize your thoughts out-loud such that
you can narrate them easily, without spending a lot of time saying "no delete
the last sentence".

------
salibhai
It's a very misleading title.

------
plg
misleading title

"getting technology out of the way" is not the same as "anti-technology"

------
_random_
I wonder what will happen to professional drivers in countries that do not
have any noticeable social security.

~~~
FBT
The same thing that happened to horsewhip manufacturers when automobiles were
developed.

Take whatever moral insight from this you want, but the key insight here is
that it would be ridiculous to hold back technology for fear of people losing
their livelihoods that the old technology gave them.

From there you can go in any number of directions. Some say that social
security policies are the answer, some disagree. Take what side you will in
that debate, but do debate it, as it is a problem that needs to be solved. But
once again, to try to hold back technological progress is inconceivable,
impossible, and inadvisable.

